# Pork KIDNEY or LIVER?



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought this meat in a 10# box at the butcher's on Friday. It was labeled "Pork Kidney." When I got it home, defrosted it, and started cutting/portioning it, I was not convinced it was kidney, but rather liver!

I have never purchased/seen either pork kidney or liver before (only beef!) so I could be wrong...but it sure does not look lobular enough to be a kidney to me!

I think I am going to have to go look for more kidney...What do you all think?

THANKS!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are kidneys. You can always tell by the smell, though  Kidney smells a little pee-like.

I never thought I'd see the day that I'd know one organ from another. Much less be able to identify them by smell.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

No kidding? They just didn't look right to me! But they were just about 6-7oz each - we feed each 60lb dog between 3-4oz of organ a day - so they were SUPER easy to portion - and they were only $1.19 a pound, which I thought was a decent deal!

THANKS Ania's mom - thankfully, I do not have a sensitive sense of smell and I did not smell them at all!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep kidneys alright. Buy they're huge!!!


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely kidney. I've been sticking to beef as it tends to smell less for some reason. My first experience was horrible with pork kidney. Jordan wouldn't eat it so I thought to sear it a little with garlic and it stunk up my whole house of urine. HOT URINE. Lol.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I should have just "image searched" it on google - there were plenty of photos there when I thought to do it later! 

I'm really lucky - my dogs have yet to turn their noses up to any of the organ meat I have fed them - GOOD DOGGIES! :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

those ARE huge.....almost looked like lungs at first glance...mine are so much smaller...

good find!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Kidneys, you can tell by the 'veins' & fat in the middle. As well as the smell, I can't ever get the smell of beef kidneys off my skin even with wearing gloves.


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

Animal Quackers said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses! I should have just "image searched" it on google - there were plenty of photos there when I thought to do it later!
> 
> I'm really lucky - my dogs have yet to turn their noses up to any of the organ meat I have fed them - GOOD DOGGIES! :tongue:


Lucky, I was suprised that Jordan is a picky eater. I never knew. Jubilee will eat anything but he is kind of slow and picky to try new things. Now he eats them no problem but I haven't tried the pork kidney again yet. I'll admit, I'm scared. I put that on the top of one of the dumbest things I've ever done. LOL.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Lamb kidneys are the perfect size and you don't have alot of smell!:biggrin:


----------

